# Was Told Not to Chase...



## brianodx (Jan 4, 2018)

but I did it any way. I saw a persistent surge and decided to move into it. I thought, must be riders for the red to be that persistent........I sat in that red area for 10 to 15 min _without_ a ping.

That is proof of skulduggery!

I'm new and Ill be damned if I can afford to screw around with the cost of that kind of _*fake surge*_ .

Its hard enough trying to figure out how to make money with zero margin for error and then deal with that.
It must be fake...


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

So you were told not to chase surge but you did and now claim it is proof of skulduggery??
I don’t understand

Fake?? Possibly. Smart riders —- more likely.

Lucky you can research this subforum for possible answers.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Unless its a special event like bar close or a sports game, passengers know to just wait five minutes and it'll be gone.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

You probably killed the surge on your own... the entire point is to get drivers to where riders are playing with the app. When you & other chasers get there - demand is now met. So next time, just bang your own head into the wall and stop blaming other people/companies. Riders actually have to request and be willing to pay. Would YOU want to pay 2 or 3 times more when you priced it out in the app? Or just wait 5 minutes? I'll wait, thanks.

As a driver, you want to be on the EDGE of the surge area.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

I always like when I'm in the middle of a big surge and I keep getting non-surge requests a couple of miles outside the surge, but when I'm just outside a surge area I never get requests from inside the surge area. It really makes me want to get Uber to open the kimono on how they assign requests to drivers.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

bpm45 said:


> I always like when I'm in the middle of a big surge and I keep getting non-surge requests a couple of miles outside the surge, but when I'm just outside a surge area I never get requests from inside the surge area. It really makes me want to get Uber to open the kimono on how they assign requests to drivers.


 I'm so happy to know that I'm not the only one, I always feel like I'm missing out on those major 3.5 surges when I'm nowhere near them, yet the few times I'm actually swimming in the center of a sea of red I either don't get a single request or the ones I get are 1.2 or 1.3.

I have major FOMO when it comes to the surge, and I always feel like I'm the only one that goes through that whole cycle.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bpm45 said:


> I always like when I'm in the middle of a big surge and I keep getting non-surge requests a couple of miles outside the surge, but when I'm just outside a surge area I never get requests from inside the surge area. It really makes me want to get Uber to open the kimono on how they assign requests to drivers.


Every other Uber driver around you is also ignoring that request, waiting for the surge request, so it is bouncing around to every driver in the area. That was just your 6 second turn. All the other drivers in the area are also saturating the surge zone, making it harder for all drivers to get some kind of surge request.

it's not always a conspiracy...


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

cratter said:


> Unless its a special event like bar close or a sports game, passengers know to just wait five minutes and it'll be gone.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Bingo! Ignore surges unless you know for certain there is a large number of people at an event at a time when they will need rides. Otherwise ignore it and just keep driving like it wasn't even there.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Surge is when there are more pax than drivers. However, that does not mean the pax are actually requesting rides. A surge can happen if they open up the app. Most know about the surge now and will wait until the surge goes away before they request a ride.

Yes, don't drive into the surge because the more vehicles heading towards the surge will drop the surge because of "supply and demand"

Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Let's be clear "surge" was created to gauge how much riders were willing to pay for rides, not for the benefit of drivers. This is being applied on each ride with the upfront pricing. Passengers are paying a higher "surge" rate while the driver gets a base rate.
When ever you see it surging on your screen it is to get you in that area... and you will receive non "surged" rides. With the rates being so low anything less than. 4.0x surge makes no sense.
Good luck getting those.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Surge is when there are more pax than drivers. However, that does not mean the pax are actually requesting rides. A surge can happen if they open up the app. Most know about the surge now and will wait until the surge goes away before they request a ride.
> 
> Yes, don't drive into the surge because the more vehicles heading towards the surge will drop the surge because of "supply and demand"
> 
> Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together.


*Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together*
*
*
This

Why the EFF do drivers not know this? Why do they drive around like idiots with their apps on, accepting base or 1.2 when they can create so much more?!

Are people just slow on the uptake? I don't get it. I keep seeing tiny 1.3 surges start, then immediately dissipate, when these idiots accept trips at the 1.3 Surge rather than letting that shit GROW.

Have some GD patience and it will pay off FFS.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

Yesterday I was sitting in a parking lot for an hour. 30 mins after I got there, the area I was in began surging, the surge lasted for 30 mins. I didn't get a single surge ping and got one ping from 12 mins away.


----------



## gokittygo (Jul 13, 2016)

Julescase said:


> *Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together
> 
> *
> This
> ...


Why the EFF WOULD drivers know this?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

gokittygo said:


> Why the EFF WOULD drivers know this?


It's simple: researching a job one will be investing their time doing PRIOR to starting is something most intelligent people do. If you did any reading whatsoever on "creating surge" "maximizing Uber earnings" or "driving rideshare during surge" I'm sure you'll find details as to what it takes for a surge to start, hence allowing drivers to earn higher rates per mile than low-as-shit base.

Not doing any reading or research about Ubering before just hopping in your car and turning the app on is exactly why so many ants are out there killing potential surges before they can grow to beyond faint yellow. And it's exactly why no one can make any money these days. If drivers would just DRIVE SMARTER we'd all win.

Why am I even surprised when it's obvious most drivers are so beyond clueless? SMH vigorously. My head hurts. > _ >


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Jules has me on ignore so she won’t see these questions. Too bad. She sounds pretty smart.

If you think as a driver you can somehow alter surge, riddle me some answers to these:

1. How do drivers coordinate when they all turn the app off to “create surge?”

2. How do drivers coordinate when they all collectively turn on the rider app to “create surge?”

3. If drivers somehow, by coincidence, or voodoo, or dumb luck “create surge,” if they all start turning their apps on to get surge pings, doesn’t the surge go away and rates drop back to base or at least less surge?

4. What if smart riders just wait out 3x-4x and it drops to lower multiples or base, when do driver start the process over again, which in turn “creates surge” which the smart riders simply wait out?

5. Don’t cell phones all have an individual signature that can be recognized by the system even if the apps aren’t online, therefore making all the above moot?


----------



## gokittygo (Jul 13, 2016)

Julescase said:


> It's simple: researching a job one will be investing their time doing PRIOR to starting is something most intelligent people do. If you did any reading whatsoever on "creating surge" "maximizing Uber earnings" or "driving rideshare during surge" I'm sure you'll find details as to what it takes for a surge to start, hence allowing drivers to earn higher rates per mile than low-as-shit base.
> 
> Not doing any reading or research about Ubering before just hopping in your car and turning the app on is exactly why so many ants are out there killing potential surges before they can grow to beyond faint yellow. And it's exactly why no one can make any money these days. If drivers would just DRIVE SMARTER we'd all win.
> 
> Why am I even surprised when it's obvious most drivers are so beyond clueless? SMH vigorously. My head hurts. > _ >


In all my thorough deep dive research on my exciting new ant career, I must have missed the page on telepathically communicating with all the other real or imagined ants around me.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Altering surge doesn't work so well in large areas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Julescase said:


> *Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together
> 
> *
> This
> ...


Because it is a gamble. As a driver if you wait the surge out it might just disappear and you get no ride because someone else was willing to take the ride at 1.3 surge. You have to ask yourself, would you rather do a base fare ride for sure or take a gamble on a higher surge. A lot of drivers are desperate for fast cash and not willing to risk not getting a ride request.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Julescase said:


> *Apparently drivers can start a surge if enough of them log off and open up the pax app together
> 
> *
> This
> ...


It's the race to the bottom. Unfortunately we all tend to fall for it.

Happened in photography world a few years back. Cheap dslr entry point and suddenly every 19 year old girl is a professional wedding photographer. And every girl getting married wants to pay $250 to consume someone else's week shooting and editing the photos. Too many photographers, not enough demand. Shot a wedding as a gift for my cousin, wouldn't do it professionally for less than $2500.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

People will suck it up and pay the surge during the morning rush when they have to get to work. Especially if you're working in a high income area.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

Accepting a ride that's not a surge just isn't worth it. I only go out when there is a surge or when I know there will be one like bar closing times or sporting events. It's not worth it any other time.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RunWithScissors SLC said:


> It's the race to the bottom. Unfortunately we all tend to fall for it.
> 
> Happened in photography world a few years back. Cheap dslr entry point and suddenly every 19 year old girl is a professional wedding photographer. And every girl getting married wants to pay $250 to consume someone else's week shooting and editing the photos. Too many photographers, not enough demand. Shot a wedding as a gift for my cousin, wouldn't do it professionally for less than $2500.


I picked up a guy at the airport who was a photographer who was flown in to shoot a wedding. Some people still understand the value of a professional.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

After you do this for a while...

You will learn to drive around...

With your app off...

Sneak into that surging area...

SURPRISE...go online and PING...

Instant surge ride...8>)

Not ALL ants are clueless...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

gokittygo said:


> In all my thorough deep dive research on my exciting new ant career, I must have missed the page on telepathically communicating with all the other real or imagined ants around me.


My children....Don't you know there are apps that you can get similar to CB radios where a group of drivers can communicate with each other on a specific channel?


----------

